# Witch Hollow 2014



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Very small haunt this year due to relocation to a new part of our state.
Here are a few pictures.


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

♫ Hauntin' the yard again in Pflugerville ♫

How is that pronounced? Nice coals btw.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice set of witches and enough to keep some folks from making it to the front door, I expect, especially with a little ghostie in the window


----------



## Sblanck (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually most people didn't want to walk past my daughter who was humming the ring around the rosy tune. One guy called out to his not so brave friends that there was a creepy little girl on the porch.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

I would say you did a mighty fine job of "small haunt"!


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 28, 2009)

Love, love, love your witches. they are awesome. NIce coals under the cauldron, too.


----------



## Oaklawn Crematory (Oct 25, 2014)

Nice pictures...I was surprised; I expected to see my Ex....


----------

